# Back from France



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

Well, it seems that Speedferries are very happy to take van normal van-conversions-there was my vw a couple of old-style Talbots a Transit and a LDV type of van. If you have a high top you'll get off early as they have height restrictions away from the entry/exit doors. I found their service excellent and Boulogne is a whole lot nicer than Calais.


----------



## 88989 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Syncro,I also had a return trip with Speedferries in May with my VW Hightop,Spot on both ways,outward trip was the first birthday crossing and got to meet the owner and had a free glass of shampoo also,Gerry


----------

